# Η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται σαν φάρσα = History repeats itself as farce



## nickel (Jun 6, 2012)

Τις μέρες αυτές είδα πάλι να επαναλαμβάνεται από διάφορους σχολιαστές το απόφθεγμα «Η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται σαν φάρσα». Ποιος το είπε αυτό; Ο Μαρξ θα απαντήσουν όλοι. Για την ακρίβεια, δεν το είπε ούτε ο Μαρξ ούτε ο Ένγκελς ούτε ο Χέγκελ. Και το τσιτάτο έχει μια ενδιαφέρουσα γλωσσική διάσταση.

Δεν το είπε έτσι ακριβώς ο Μαρξ, ο οποίος το αποδίδει στον Χέγκελ («Ο Χέγκελ λέει κάπου…»). Τα περί Χέγκελ υπάρχουν και σε επιστολή του Ένγκελς προς τον Μαρξ:

…it really seems as though old Hegel, in the guise of the World Spirit, were directing history from the grave and, with the greatest conscientiousness, causing everything to be re-enacted twice over, once as grand tragedy and the second time as rotten farce…

Ο Χέγκελ είχε γράψει, αν αυτή είναι η πηγή του σχολίου του Ένγκελς (βάζω την αγγλική μετάφραση):
...a coup d'état is sanctioned as it were in the opinion of the people if it is repeated. Thus Napoleon was defeated twice and twice the Bourbons were driven out. Through repetition, what at the beginning seemed to be merely accidental and possible, becomes real and established...

Αυτά για την αναζήτηση της προέλευσης του δίπολου «τραγωδία-φάρσα». Ίσως θα έπρεπε να το αποδώσουμε στον Ένγκελς, ακόμα κι αν το μάθαμε από τον Μαρξ.

Το φθέγμα προέρχεται από το έργο του Μάρξ _Der 18te Brumaire des Louis Napoleon_, δηλαδή _Η 18η Μπρυμαίρ του Λουδοβίκου Βοναπάρτη_ (ή _Μπριμέρ_), αγγλικά _The Eighteenth Brumaire of Louis Napoleon_. Η πρωτότυπη γερμανική διατύπωση λέει:
„Hegel bemerkt irgendwo, daß alle großen weltgeschichtlichen Thatsachen und Personen sich so zu sagen zweimal ereignen. Er hat vergessen hinzuzufügen: das eine Mal als große Tragödie, das andre Mal als lumpige Farce.“
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_achtzehnte_Brumaire_des_Louis_Bonaparte

Στο έργο του, μεταξύ άλλων, ο Μαρξ συγκρίνει τον «γελοίο» Λουδοβίκο Βοναπάρτη και το πραξικόπημά του με τον διασημότερο θείο του και την αυτοανακήρυξή του σε αυτοκράτορα.

Η αγγλική μετάφραση είναι:
Hegel remarks somewhere that all great world-historic facts and personages appear, so to speak, twice. He forgot to add: the first time as tragedy, the second time as farce.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eighteenth_Brumaire_of_Louis_Napoleon

Η ελληνική μετάφραση λέει:
Ο Χέγκελ λέει κάπου ότι όλα τα γεγονότα και οι προσωπικότητες της ιστορίας επανεμφανίζονται με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο. Ξέχασε να προσθέσει: την πρώτη φορά ως τραγωδία, τη δεύτερη ως φάρσα.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Η_18η_Μπρυμαίρ_του_Λουδοβίκου_Βοναπάρτη

Συχνά βλέπουμε να γράφεται η συμπυκνωμένη εκδοχή:
*Η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται την πρώτη φορά σαν τραγωδία και τη δεύτερη σαν φάρσα.*
https://www.google.gr/search?q="τη+...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

Τόσο το «επανεμφανίζονται» (με τον κακομεταφρασμένο επιρρηματικό προσδιορισμό του) όσο και το «επαναλαμβάνεται» προδίδουν το πρωτότυπο _ereignen_ «συμβαίνουν». Στα αγγλικά: _appear_. 

Κοντολογίς: *Στην ιστορία άνθρωποι και γεγονότα εμφανίζονται δύο φορές: την πρώτη σαν τραγωδία, τη δεύτερη σαν φάρσα.* (Αναδιατυπώστε κατά το δοκούν.)

Με άλλα λόγια, είναι ορθή η συγκεκομμένη διατύπωση «Η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται σαν φάρσα», όχι όμως η πληρέστερη ελληνική μετάφραση που ανέφερα πιο πάνω.


Ο Σανταγιάνα είχε γράψει: «Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it». 
Το πώς έχει παραφθαρεί αυτό το βλέπετε εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9642-Windows-8&p=144881&viewfull=1#post144881


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ο Σανταγιάνα είχε γράψει: «Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it».
> Το πώς έχει παραφθαρεί αυτό το βλέπετε εδώ:
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9642-Windows-8&p=144881&viewfull=1#post144881


Δεν είναι παραφθορά. Είναι μετεξέλιξη & ενσωμάτωση.


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2016)

"“History never repeats itself but it rhymes,” said Mark Twain."

—Did he, now?
—Well, no proof has been found.


----------

